
Regional Rapid Transit for the Bay Area - kickingvegas
http://www.jakecoolidgecartography.com/regional-rapid-transit-bay-area.html
======
Animats
I have a copy of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers master plan for the SF Bay
Area, 1960-2020. It's a slip case of documents and maps.

Highlights:

\- Five freeways up the Peninsula - US 101, I-280, Skyline (CA 25), Pacific
(CA 1), and one out in the bay on stilts.

\- Another Bay Bridge at Candlestick

\- Possible second bridge to Marin - Alcatraz-Angel Island-Tiburon route.

\- Fill in everything south of the Dumbarton Bridge to make new land.

\- The north bay was to be for heavy industry. To support the Mare Island
shipyards, Marin County to get steel mills.

\- The peninsula was for "business machines". They got that right.

~~~
r00fus
All of that sounds great - but what's the ecological impact of infill for
Dumbarton and south areas?

Sounds like it'd never pass with today's impact awareness.

~~~
tomaha
Nothing passes in the Bay Area with todays attitude. There will never be good
transportation here because too many don't want anything to change near them
(which is ironic living in SV).

